# Hydro trans oil capacity



## Crallscars (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a pair of GT 275, and found one of the transmission oil low. 
I decided to change the oil, the JD dealer told me they hold just over 3 quarts. I drained the trans and found 1.5 quarts, and refilled it with 3.5 quarts and saw nothing on the dipstick. I added the rest of the gallong and still nothing on the stick.

How much doe the trans hold?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a GT235. 4 years ago the shaft with the pully that drives the trans. wore out. I broke the trans. down to replace the shaft. There are two chambers with a filter between the chambers, I'll bet your filter thing is cloged. If you break your trans. down, sweep the shop area before you start, cause stuff can go flying and you will need a broom to find it all! ( Been there done that )JD wanted $ 1,500.00 replace the shaft. My trans holds 3.5 quarts, Good luck


----------



## Crallscars (Jun 14, 2010)

My dealer told me there was a filterand wanted tosell me a replacement even though he didn't know where the filter was on the trans. I found the filter, its springloaded on the drain plug, about an inch in diameter and at least 4 inches long.

I would think after driving the mower for four or five hours the oil would have traveled through the entire trans.


----------

